# Flamingo International Challenge - 2010 Champion



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Most races and One loft events have been over for some time. One of the reasons why I have liked the Flamingo International Challenge, is they have their last race later in the year. And on these cold winter days, it is fun to have something to pay attention to. Their race might take place around the 9th of January, and it's the final leg of a series of races which have already taken place, including a 350 mile event. This is the remaining race, the 400 Mile event !! Here is their 12-27-2009 video update. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWx4RQsv-uo


Here is the Web Site of the Flamingo International Challenge
http://www.flamingoic.com/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I see one of your birds will be flying the 400


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I see one of your birds will be flying the 400


Oh....geee.....didn't I mention that ? 

I found this works at the race track.....if you end up watching this race "Live"...be sure to scream as loud as you can....GO 146 !!! 

I guess I should not play favorites, so to fair, here is the list you can pick from so far, I expect it to grow. 

400 Mile Race Entries
===============
SLI 9069 SLI 9062
*SFL 146 *HALL 970
TEXAS 5072 CLAUSING 355
CLAUSING 83 CLAUSING 362
CLAUSING 347 MCLOFTS 2136
CU 10289 CU 10291
RSL 911 MAS 9003 
SBV 1103 ARPU 47638
NECAISE 1346 NECAISE 1346
LEE 1761 POLK 1109
E 31963 E 31968
E 31956 RRV 1767
RRV 1770 RRV 1754
GALLO 58 HRPC 1453
ARPU 25933


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

The latest update on the Flamingo International Challenge 400 Mile event !!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx50V7gyZAQ


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Flamingo International Challenge-2010 Champion*

Good Luck SFL 146. There is great competition in this race. I hope that you do very well,


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Flamingo said:


> Good Luck SFL 146. There is great competition in this race. I hope that you do very well,


Hello Flamingo !!

Thank you for the best wishes. You guys do a great job down there, keep up the good work ! Perhaps a few members from Pigeon Talk will try their birds at your event in 2010 ! The 2009 average speed and Champion Breeder for the Winners Cup is one of our members here at Pigeon Talk.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Go 146!!!! You got a nice consistant bird there warren, might be a good one for a 400!! I hope you win!!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

In the combine I fly with, there are a few of the Big Dogs that usually enter the Flamingo race because of the stature of doing well in it.

I hope to enter it as well next year. It seems to be one of the top three or four one loft races I have looked into. I plan on entering the Mercedez and the Flamingo next year after I know it all and have the best young birds in the world.  Two flyers from my combine finished in the money in the Mercedez, but I haven't looked up their results in the Flamingo yet. Both of whom gave me some free birds when I joined the club as a newbie, and some really nice birds at that. I believe they are in the Flamingo but I honestly haven't check on that yet. It has quite a reputation for being run well, amongst my fellow combine members.

I have followed the Flamingo for two years and purchased a bird that finished in the money last year, for my breeding program. Just got two babies from her on Christmas day. The cock bird I put with her, finished in the money in the 2005 Mercedez classic and I expect good things from him and her.

On a side note. Spring Hill Florida seems to be "the place" to live to race pigeons in the U.S.. Man, I am sooo jealous of y'all down there. If only my wife didn't have those darn "hot flashes". I could be living down there.  (you older married guys know what I am talking about).

Warren. Just to still have a bird or two in the mix speaks volumes about your program and breeders. Good luck this year (but not next year). Ha Ha


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Flamingo said:


> Good Luck SFL 146. There is great competition in this race. I hope that you do very well,


Yea you go and go fast 146. Welcome to PT Flamingo. You run a top notch race there and we are considering sending to it in 2010 as we wont be participating in the AU race this year. We Cant let SFLUSA just run away each year with all the loot so we'll have to see how the breeders do this year. Keep up the good work. 

Ps. Thank you and your family for the service your son provides to keep us safe.
Ken


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

X2- I have never sent birds down there but love the website and your YouTube updates which I think is awesome! I always want to see who is winning these onelofts and the flamingo is on top of the list! There are many top notch flyers entering everyyear and ofcourse there's a reason for that! In the near future I will definetly get my birds into the Flamingo! Badabing badaboom. The location can't get any better 2!! Oh yea and welcome Flamingo!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Dec 15, 2009 Racing Pigeon Digest - Flying Pigeons in Florida*

I don't know how many of our readers subscribe to the Racing Pigeon Digest. But, if you turn to the Dec 15, 2009 issue, look on page 17, *Flying Pigeons in Florida* this was written by Jim Milligan.....who also happens to be one of our newest members here @ PT, AKA "Flamingo". So welcome Jim, we look forward to your posts. As one of the managers who runs the Flamingo International Challenge, and living in Spring Hill, I am looking forward to your perspectives on various pigeon matters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

hey there warren sure hope your bird does well in that 400 mile race , cant wait to hear about how it does so good luck and god speed


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

*Good luck with 146*

Happy New Year and good luck with your bird! My family has some land in Perry Co. Pa, I know York fairly well. I live in Key West, FL and have a bird in the Flamingo 400, 25933. I wish you well in the race and the new year in racing. Yours in the sport, Jim Hale


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Jim Hale - ARPU 25933 - the 2010 Champion of the Flamingo*



Jimhalekw said:


> Happy New Year and good luck with your bird! My family has some land in Perry Co. Pa, I know York fairly well. I live in Key West, FL and have a bird in the Flamingo 400, 25933. I wish you well in the race and the new year in racing. Yours in the sport, Jim Hale


Hello Jim Hale ! 

That is mighty fine sportsmenship on your part ! Thank you for your kind words. And since you are such a good sport, I tell you what I will do. If you win this race, I promise to help make you famous ! Pigeons which can complete this series of races, a 150, 200, 250, 350, and now a 400 Mile race, are the creme of the crop. Thank you for your post, my hat is off to you sir, you are a true gentlemen. Best wishes to you, and may the best bird win !

Think about it folks, an honest to goodness, series of 5 races totaling 1350 miles. Who will win the 400, and establish themselves as a serious International competitor ?! Looks like only about 50 birds have made the cut, and are able to make it to the 400, every entry who finishes, has made a certain name for himself, out of the hundreds of entries from across the country, starting in early 2009, it is now coming down to the final days and the big event !! Who will be the Champion ?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.flamingoic.com/



400 Mile Race Entries
===============
This race could prove which
pigeon is truely the best. It 
could be yours!!!!
________________________
This Race will Pay 10 Positions
________________________
*46 Qualified Entries*
SLI 9069 / SLI 9062 / WTCM 5009
*SFL 146 */ HALL 970 / WTCM 5008
TEXAS 5072 / CLAUSING 355 / E 28757
CLAUSING 83 / CLAUSING 362 / FSI-2018
CLAUSING 347 / MCLOFTS 2136 /VIOC 1517
CU 10289 / CU 10291 / WTCM 5011
RSL 911 / MAS 9003 / FR 1026 
SBV 1103 / ARPU 47638 / ARPU 5233
NECAISE 1346 / NECAISE 1418 /GHC 7480
NECAISE 1415 / POLK 1109 /GRANDE 94
E 31963 / E 31968 / CCPF-811
E 31956 / RRV 1767 /ALVEREZ 572
RRV 1770 / RRV 1754 / LLF 525
GALLO 58 / HRPC 1453 / DESHONK 742
*ARPU 25933 */ TBAY 687
LIN 834 / HAR 244
46
We are accepting entries until
January 3, 2010
_____________________________


Please read these comments 
wrote by a regular supporter of
the Flamingo... Click -> HERE
_________________________


!!! Brand New !!!
Video Updates
_____________________________
12-29-09 * NEW *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx50V7gyZAQ
For an archive list of the Video Updates
and other videos, Click Here
___________________________________


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> http://www.flamingoic.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the competition it looks pretty stiff. Just a few birds but I know Clausing, McLofts, Necaise, and those SLI boys are about as tough as the competition goes. We had the SLI boys send down three birds last year to our club. The worst bird I bred from last year and it had three top 10% finishes. Clausings Houbens can fly tough 400 mile races. 

Good Luck on the race.

Randy


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking at this 400 mile race, why is it claimed "this race could prove which
pigeon is truely the best". It looks like a +1 type race, where it's put on after the scheduled races are over. The "best" has already been crowned and this 400 mile race is an optional extra race for any bird still there. It will test the toughness of the birds, and it will give another chance for a bird to get in the money. 

I noticed SFL 146 never got in the money, placing 41st overall (201st @ 150; 69th @ 200; 54th @ 250; 89th @ 350). If 146 happens to win this 400, is he the best? Better than the 40 birds before it that may have opted out?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Xueoo said:


> Looking at this 400 mile race, why is it claimed "this race could prove which
> pigeon is truely the best". It looks like a +1 type race, where it's put on after the scheduled races are over. The "best" has already been crowned and this 400 mile race is an optional extra race for any bird still there. It will test the toughness of the birds, and it will give another chance for a bird to get in the money.
> 
> *I noticed SFL 146 never got in the money, placing 41st overall *(201st @ 150; 69th @ 200; 54th @ 250; 89th @ 350). If 146 happens to win this 400, is he the best? Better than the 40 birds before it that may have opted out?


I notice you don't have a bird in the race. Compete next year in the race and if you have one in the money I'll listen. But for now,

GO SFL 146 Fly your little heart out!!!!!

To Warren, the nices guy you can meet.
I hope 146 wins,
Tony


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Xueoo said:


> Looking at this 400 mile race, why is it claimed "this race could prove which
> pigeon is truely the best". It looks like a +1 type race, where it's put on after the scheduled races are over. The "best" has already been crowned and this 400 mile race is an optional extra race for any bird still there. It will test the toughness of the birds, and it will give another chance for a bird to get in the money.
> 
> I noticed SFL 146 never got in the money, placing 41st overall (201st @ 150; 69th @ 200; 54th @ 250; 89th @ 350). If 146 happens to win this 400, is he the best? Better than the 40 birds before it that may have opted out?



Well, for me I only like the birds that are the best at races over 300 miles. I don't like sprint birds at all. I want the birds that can do 300 miles on a day with no tail wind or a headwind. The 350 that they had looked like a serious blow home to me. I don't like birds from a race like this and if the 400 that is even further happens to be a more difficult race then yes I would think the winner if this race would be the best and most valuable bird to me. I have had birds just like warrens and they come a litte slow all year and when our 340 combine auction comes they hit in the top 5 or 10 birds winning me alot of money. I would keep these over a 100 race winner anyday. JMO


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

ohiogsp said:


> Well, for me I only like the birds that are the best at races over 300 miles. I don't like sprint birds at all. I want the birds that can do 300 miles on a day with no tail wind or a headwind. The 350 that they had looked like a serious blow home to me. I don't like birds from a race like this and if the 400 that is even further happens to be a more difficult race then yes I would think the winner if this race would be the best and most valuable bird to me. I have had birds just like warrens and they come a litte slow all year and when our 340 combine auction comes they hit in the top 5 or 10 birds winning me alot of money. I would keep these over a 100 race winner anyday. JMO


I agree 100% with this. It is important to have birds that can do the blow home races at 300+ as well as the tough head wind races. This is what we specifically breed for. We have "donated" many birds that underperformed at the 300+ distance but were good at 200 and less.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Xueoo said:


> Looking at this 400 mile race, why is it claimed "this race could prove which
> pigeon is truely the best". It looks like a +1 type race, where it's put on after the scheduled races are over. The "best" has already been crowned and this 400 mile race is an optional extra race for any bird still there. It will test the toughness of the birds, and it will give another chance for a bird to get in the money.
> 
> I noticed SFL 146 never got in the money, placing 41st overall (201st @ 150; 69th @ 200; 54th @ 250; 89th @ 350). If 146 happens to win this 400, is he the best? Better than the 40 birds before it that may have opted out?


Well....yea, that is my story, and I am sticking with it. 

Except that I might add, that any bird which simply completes this event, might just be more valuable as a breeder, then many of the birds, that the owners, perhaps yourself ? Were afraid their birds could not do that distance, and were fearful of losing their birds.

No disrespect to those who chose not to attempt such a feat. A 400 Mile smash race, is very possible. Personally, I hope it is, excuse the expression, a ball buster. I will be Happy to simply have my bird finish this race in good health. If she does that, in my book she is a winner. 

I will allow our readers to make up their own minds. IMHO, the 400 Mile Winner will certainly Distinguish itself one way or another. .


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

Xueoo said:


> Looking at this 400 mile race, why is it claimed "this race could prove which
> pigeon is truely the best". It looks like a +1 type race, where it's put on after the scheduled races are over. The "best" has already been crowned and this 400 mile race is an optional extra race for any bird still there. It will test the toughness of the birds, and it will give another chance for a bird to get in the money.
> 
> I noticed SFL 146 never got in the money, placing 41st overall (201st @ 150; 69th @ 200; 54th @ 250; 89th @ 350). If 146 happens to win this 400, is he the best? Better than the 40 birds before it that may have opted out?


SFL 146 will definetley be the best of the birds in the 400 if he should win. In my honest opinion I would definetley rate him as the King if he should win the 400 mile race. I wish the Top Guns of the series would enter the 400 mile race as well just to prove who is the King.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Flamingo said:


> SFL 146 will definetley be the best of the birds in the 400 if he should win. In my honest opinion I would definetley rate him as the King if he should win the 400 mile race. I wish the Top Guns of the series would enter the 400 mile race as well just to prove who is the King.


Hi Flamingo  just curioius since you have the insiders scoop there if Warrens 146 is one of the birds that is roosting on a top perch in the racing loft ? I just wanna know how much fight this bird has in it for the 400 Good luck to all that are entered, cant wait to see whos in the winners circle in the end


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If one takes the time to cast a look at levels of competing aginst top lofts. One can look at shows The best shows you compete aginst the best At the large annual meets. WELL racing pigeons I guess you have to enter the better One loft races Or at least a one loft race. This way you compete with people from the different areas club combine federations . A 400 mile young bird race Even though some clubs have to do this This race will be aginst birds that completed the season Rested and then Sent out on a 400 miler To be tested agin. While they should do fine. This time of year weather is funny Hawks are a greater danger Winds have changed But agin to compete aginst proven birds from great lofts a story get told How well a person bred there birds Shows in the end. So thinking there is few ways for race people to compare there birds other then the one loft races today As the U S A lacks the size of competive level the Other nations have Where thousands of birds are raced in a single race. So Answer is GOOD LUCK with the race and keep the good work in the loft up


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> Hi Flamingo  just curioius since you have the insiders scoop there if Warrens 146 is one of the birds that is roosting on a top perch in the racing loft ? I just wanna know how much fight this bird has in it for the 400 Good luck to all that are entered, cant wait to see whos in the winners circle in the end


I honestly do not know. Any of the birds going to this race has the ability to win and become a KING.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

Well we have reached 59 entries with possibly 3-5 more entries
for our 2nd. annual Flamingo 400 Mile Race. The New Year is going 
to start with a Bang.We need a new King for 2010 and we aim to give
you one with the winner of the 400 Mile Race, Jan. 9, 2010.
A participant in this race, SFL 146( Thank You, Warren )
had motivated us to make the 400 Mile Race Bigger and Better with
as much competition as possible. The more competition the bigger the
Kings Crown. Congatulations to all that stepped up to make this race
a Race fit for a" KING ".


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Flamingo, Are you allowing pooling on Warren's bird?


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> Flamingo, Are you allowing pooling on Warren's bird?


Sorry. We are not doing any pooling in this race. It is hard enough to get Participation in this race let alone enough pooling to make it worth while. ( SFL 146 would be a good bet!)


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

My Goodness !!!

Someone down there at the Flamingo must have put the word out !!! Sixty people have now accepted the Challenge, and steppped up to the plate !! This 400 Mile race, now has more entries then some One Loft events had in their regular 300 mile type events !!

http://www.flamingoic.com/

400 Mile Race Entries
===============
*This race will prove which
pigeon is truely the best. It 
could be yours!!!!*
________________________
This Race will Pay 10 Positions
________________________
* 60*
SLI 9069 / SLI 9062 / WTCM 5009
SFL 146 / HALL 970 / WTCM 5008
TEXAS 5072 / CLAUSING 355 / E 28757
CLAUSING 83 / CLAUSING 362 / FSI-2018
CLAUSING 347 / MCLOFTS 2136 /VIOC 1517
CU 10289 / CU 10291 / WTCM 5011
RSL 911 / MAS 9003 / FR 1026 
SBV 1103 / ARPU 47638 / ARPU 5233
NECAISE 1346 / NECAISE 1418 /GHC 7480
NECAISE 1415 / POLK 1109 /GRANDE 94
E 31963 / E 31968 / CCPF-811
E 31956 / RRV 1767 /ALVEREZ 572
RRV 1770 / RRV 1754 / LLF 525
GALLO 58 / HRPC 1453 / DESHONK 742
ARPU 25933 / TBAY 687 / FMI 1853
LIN 834 / HAR 244 /HI 0802
FSI 372 / BIG AL 978 / E 25564
LYNCH 9800 / POLK 1109 / NHCF 514
MCF 947 / MCF 955 / MCF 952
SQJ 2318 / RBF 9468 / GHC 9310
* 60*

We are accepting entries until
January 3, 2010
_____________________________


Please read these comments 
wrote by a regular supporter of
the Flamingo... Click -> HERE
_________________________


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

4 more birds and counting........

64
SLI 9069 / SLI 9062 / WTCM 5009
SFL 146 / HALL 970 / WTCM 5008
TEXAS 5072 / CLAUSING 355 / E 28757
CLAUSING 83 / CLAUSING 362 / FSI-2018
CLAUSING 347 / MCLOFTS 2136 /VIOC 1517
CU 10289 / CU 10291 / WTCM 5011
RSL 911 / MAS 9003 / FR 1026 
SBV 1103 / ARPU 47638 / ARPU 5233
NECAISE 1346 / NECAISE 1418 /GHC 7480
NECAISE 1415 / POLK 1109 /GRANDE 94
E 31963 / E 31968 / CCPF-811
E 31956 / RRV 1767 /ALVEREZ 572
RRV 1770 / RRV 1754 / LLF 525
GALLO 58 / HRPC 1453 / DESHONK 742
ARPU 25933 / TBAY 687 / FMI 1853
LIN 834 / HAR 244 /HI 0802
FSI 372 / BIG AL 978 / E 25564
LYNCH 9800 / POLK 1109 / NHCF 514
MCF 947 / MCF 955 / MCF 952
SQJ 2318 / RBF 9468 / GHC 9310
RRR 1410 / RRR 1411 /LLF 519
RLCP 434
64
We are accepting entries until
January 3, 2010


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I will tell you what, the big dogs put the birds in, this reads like a whos who of pigeon racing. The Jones boys, Jim Gabler and maybe Doug Harms, Frank McLaughlin, Big Al, Gallo loft (these guys are no joke and kicked butt in flordia this year), Dave Clausing, Horner family lofts, Smith family lofts, Joel Alverez? (pro pigeon lofts here) and probably alot more I don't know the bands for. Should be a good race!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

The Race is on!!!
The birds are up at 8:00 am.
Good luck to all!!!
Stay tuned to
www.one-loft-race.net
for live race
results.
_______________________


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Look out for this bird.

MCF 947.

Good luck SFL 146.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

conditionfreak said:


> Look out for this bird.
> 
> MCF 947.
> 
> Good luck SFL 146.



Good luck to ALL involved in the race.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

conditionfreak said:


> Look out for this bird.
> 
> MCF 947.
> 
> Good luck SFL 146.


How about MCF-955 ?!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wLNSQ4uG-s

11 Birds on the drop !!!

Congradulations to the WINNERS !!! For all the others, see you at the races in the fall of 2010 !!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

The first name I heard is this? http://www.marengocreekfarms.com/racingpigeons.html
I guess he is the king? Congrats.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*MARANGO CREEK FARMS is Number #1 at Flamingo 400 !*



[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> The first name I heard is this? http://www.marengocreekfarms.com/racingpigeons.html
> I guess he is the king? Congrats.


 I am assuming that is the one and the same. I just emailed him my congradulations. I think this series of races started with something like 640 pigeons. So to win the final leg, must feel pretty sweet !


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats to everyone! That was a lot of pigeons on a drop


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Stewart Harvard*

Stewart Harvard is the owner and breeder of the 2009 Flamingo International Challenge 400 Mile event ! My hat is off to him, there were something like 640 birds from top breeders which started this series of races, and in the end, his bird won the 400 mile race, fair and square ! I am impressed !


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like those MCF birds have some "President" foundation. Must be a correlation here. Warren, weren't your Flamingo winners down from the president blood also?

Might just be something here. 

Randy


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Stewart Harvard*

Congratulations to MCF 955 Stewart Harvard (Marengo Creek Farms) The new KING. He is the man to beat. He put 3 birds in the top 10 last year in the 400 mile race. He told me that he breeds from about 5 pair of birds from the Ganus Family of Birds. He is a very nice guy and a pleasure to talk to. Thank You to Stewart for sending premier pigeons to the Flamingo. It makes my job easier.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> How about MCF-955 ?!


Warren, Congrats on picking the winner!!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Looks like those MCF birds have some "President" foundation. Must be a correlation here. Warren, weren't your Flamingo winners down from the president blood also?
> 
> Might just be something here.
> 
> Randy


Well....sort of....yes, if you study the pedigree of my 2007 1st Place winner of the 2007 Flamingo 350 mile race, you can see the name of Joep Koch, who bred the 1995 1st National Ace of all Holland, (Which Mike bought and named the President) but then you would also see, the name of Theo Ijskout, M. Doorenkamp, and Piet Verbree. The Grand parents were all 1st Place winners, often numerous times, when competing against thousands of pigeons. If you look at aunts and uncles, there are a slew of major race winners, including National Aces. 

I suspect that this 2010 Flamingo winner also has a lot of race winners in the family tree also. Which IMHO, confirms my thinking, that every "good" pigeon, has a bunch of good pigeons within the family tree. Not every pigeon produced by such a family will be winners, but very few pigeons from very average stock, ever produce a substantial winner on a National level, such as a Flamingo type race. Typically, after such an event, when we look at the pedigree, the evidence is almost always there. 

The gentlemen who won this race, obviously invested a considerable amount of money to obtain offspring from some very prominent winners. It appears he acquired around a dozen such birds, and it is not surprising to me, that within this foundation stock, that he has produced the goods. His results from last year's 400 mile event, was also none to shabby. Which confirms at least in my mind, that if you want to win races, somewhere along the line, you have to acquire some good stock to start with. How one does that, can be open to debate, but it's pretty obvious to me, he succeeded in that regard.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I don't know how many of our readers subscribe to the Racing Pigeon Digest. But, if you turn to the Dec 15, 2009 issue, look on page 17, *Flying Pigeons in Florida* this was written by Jim Milligan.....who also happens to be one of our newest members here @ PT, AKA "Flamingo". So welcome Jim, we look forward to your posts. As one of the managers who runs the Flamingo International Challenge, and living in Spring Hill, I am looking forward to your perspectives on various pigeon matters.


Hey, anyone know where the Flamingo flew off to ? Last I heard, he was attempting a new kind of hybrid, a Flamingo x Homer cross. Apparently he ran into some issues, where he would have these hybrids fly off to South America. Don't know if there is any truth to that story, but you got to admit, it is a good story. 

Would like to see how things are going down there in sunny Florida. My sister and family have moved back down there to keep an eye out for some of my pigeons flying around down there.


----------

